
HarvardX's 'Data Science: Machine Learning' – Worth Doing? - nomilk
https://www.edx.org/professional-certificate/harvardx-data-science
======
nomilk
HarvardX / EdX's 'Data Science: Machine Learning' course starts tomorrow.

It's slow paced: ~3 hours a week for 1 year 5 months (except for capstone
projects which are ~20 hours for 2 weeks)

It covers a lot of the main data science topics, and is mostly in R.

If you've taken it, what did you think? If you haven't taken it, would you do
this course? Why/Why not?

